# Spayed adult sweet female rabbit needs new home. Bay Area/Sacramento California(pics)



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I wouldn't normally post this on here, but I'm running out of options and I don't want to use craigslist.

Here is the post I've been putting on a few rabbit forums but am getting no luck. I only had one person interested, but they live about 5 hours away from where I am and will be going to college in a couple years and will have to find a new home for her again when she moves, so I don't think it's a good option.

"I have an adult spayed female lop named Bonnie who I think should go to a new home. It's a decision I'm not 100% on still, but if I can find a really good rabbit home for her, I'd want what's best. I am located in the Bay Area and in the Sacramento areas of California.











About Bonnie:

Bonnie is a sweet girl who I've had since she was a little baby. She is a lop mix and was spayed when she was young. Her birthday is somewhere in the middle of June (I've always said the 15th) of 2007, which makes her 6 years old now. She ADORES having her face rubbed and petted and will sit still for as long as you're willing to pet her. She is mostly very calm and does not freak out when picked up by wildly kicking like lots of other rabbits do. Instead, she will rarely protest and just wait until she is set back down again, but after being set back down she is usually pretty offended haha! She is very easy to clip her nails and will stay calm if gently layed on her back in your lap while you clip. She also is easy to hold when brushing. When she was a young rabbit, I taught her to "spin" for treats, so now whenever you're eating something she wants, she will oftentimes spin a circle to try to convince you to give her some! I think her favorite treat is probably banana! She will smack her lips and chew loudly and happily and she will do the biggest happy butt twitches you'll ever see!

She is a dominant rabbit and may not get along with other stong willed bunnies. She did not get along with the neutered boy I got from a rescue 3 years ago. They seemed fine for a couple months after a few "dates" at the shelter and at home, but one day they suddenly had viscous fur flying fights and had to be separated. They went through "couples counseling" for years back at the shelter, at home, and I even took them to the House Rabbit Society headquarters in Richmond, and nothing has worked, so they now permanently live separately. She may get along with a different rabbit, but she gets offended easily and seems to quickly jump to conclusions if another rabbit is doing something questionable. To make sure this might not happen again, I would be willing to do lots of dates if you're looking for a girl to bond with your boy.

(she loves to sleep on top of the vent when it's on. Hot or cold!)









Personal:

I'm very sad that I have to make a post like this, but due to a lot of personal life issues being suddenly changed the last few months including a hospitilization of a family member, I have had to move in to help more with their care and they won't allow the rabbits in their home, I refuse to make them live in the garage (she is letting me keep my rats since they are smaller and take up less space and 2 of them are special needs). I currently have a friend caring for the 2 rabbits, but their apartment does not allow pets either so this is only a temporary solution. I visit them every weekend, but it's not enough care, so I think the best thing for the bunnies is to find a home that can give them what they need.. Currently I am only looking for a home for Bonnie. I have a home lined up already for the boy. They just aren't getting the care and attention they need anymore.


Care:

They have a constant supply of grass hay (timothy or orchard usually), they are given each a 1/4 cup of Oxbow adult rabbit pellets once or twice a day, 2 water bottles each (or a water bottle and a water bowl), and get fresh veggies and greens frequently. Bonnie loves to eat and drink and gets very excited when she sees veggies or her kibbles coming! She likes to run around the apartment and she used to love (supervised) backyard play in her old house. She does the bunny-500 and binkies and tosses her ears and is really funny to watch. I love seeing my animals happy and it's been too long since I've seen her as happy as she used to be.










Pros:

Very cute and has been mostly healthy her entire life. She gave me one scare when she had no interest in food one night, and I spent over $600 for the emergency vet to tell me after x-rays and everything that it was probably just gas and not GI stasis. She was fine in a couple hours, the brat!  The only other thing is that she had a bit of snuffles and was on a few antibiotics. She occasionally still gets a little gunk in her eyes or on her nose, but it's very rare and she's had no symptoms for at least 4 years now. She loves attention and LOVES to bet pet and babied over, but also loves to be left alone to run around and explore. She is very easy to groom and is calm when she needs to be picked up. She gives kisses and chins when you stick your fingers in her face. (she also kisses noses when you put your face down and tell her "kiss-kiss!") She has never bitten me except when she was a tiny tiny baby and still learning.

Cons:

She is not very good with her litterbox in her crate. Her crate is wall-to-wall litterboxes now because she pees wherever she feels like when she's in her cage. When she is outside the cage she rarely has accidents and will usually go into her cage to potty. The only times she has accidents outside the cage is when she is offended by something you do such as picking her up roughly, chasing after her to catch her, holding her still to brush her, etc. She then will run away, turn around, stare you right in the eye and then pee to make sure you see her haha. I suggest after grooming to put her in her cage with a treat for a couple minutes to avoid an accident and so she forgets she's mad when she comes back out for free-range time. She loves to destroy her litter box. I use newspapers with hay on top, but she loves to dig up the papers. To avoid huge messes, I've cut NIC wire grates to fit in the litterboxes on top of the newpaper, and put a thick layer of hay on top. As said above, she is a dominant bunny and won't allow other rabbits to give her any attitude. She may be fine with another rabbit though. Bonnie and the boy rabbit will often groom each other through the bars, but they fight the minute they don't have a barrier. But it could be a sign that she just needs to find the right partner and she could be happy with another rabbit.










I am willing to drive to almost anywhere in either the Sacramento area or in the Bay Area within an hour's drive, or more! Just message me and ask and we can arrange something. I would really really prefer if you want her to live with another rabbit, for us to arrange a few "dates" first so the same situation that happened to me doesn't happen to you, just to make sure they will be able to live together and not fight. I want to make sure you and Bonnie will both be very happy with your decision. I would not recommend having her with kids unless they know about rabbit care and handling. (I trust Bonnie with acting well around kids, I just don't trust the kids! lol) She has no fear of cats or dogs, but I would not recommend letting her be around dogs for her own safety. Cats are ok though if your cat is friendly. I will only consider people who have experience with rabbits and are just as picky about her food/care as I am, so I thought a rabbit forum would be the best place to look! And of course, if it doesn't seem to be working out after you take her home, I will be willing to take her back anytime. Even if you have her for months or years and suddenly you decide you don't want her anymore, I will take her back. 


Please post here or message me with any and all questions you have! I hope to hear from a good home soon! Thanks for taking the time to read this huge wall of text about my Bon-bon!










[These were all recent photographs. I'd be happy to look for older (and more interesting) pictures for anyone who would like to see more of her!]"

Anway, that's the post.

I would really want someone who has experiences with rabbits to consider adopting her, and I don't know where else to look for her new home who will be as picky about her care as I am. I'm hoping someone on this forum also likes buns and might have a place in their home for one. She would probably be best as a single bun, but I'd be willing to try bonding if you already have a rabbit. I will only adopt out to someone who will keep her indoors and knows a little about "house rabbits". 

Please please post or message me if you're interested! She's been in the apartment being taken care of by my friend since July. I hope to hear from someone soon!


----------

